# 52 'Top-Platz' in Germany



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

The following website has been recently updated for 2008 and now lists 52 of the best Stellplatze in Germany...

http://www.top-platz.de/Anwendungen/topplatz.php

In addition you can download a handy pdf brochure to take with you on your travels....

http://www.top-platz.de/downloads/sonstiges/Broschuere_08.pdf

All in german, but loads of pictures and some good info on each one including the address, website link, coords and a handy location map at the end. Keep it in your glovebox if you're off to Germany this year.

pete


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks V Much Pete! Your Germanic propensities come to the fore yet again!"

It's good too that you can just print out the Platz, or area. you anticipate visiting.

Dank wieder und am besten Wünsche!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks peejay,
We return in June after a very long absence so your post is perfectly timed :wink:


----------

